# High risk pap - signature on the ABN



## Leandra (Jan 16, 2012)

When billing Q0091 and/or G0101 to Medicare with dx V15.89 (high risk) do we still get the pt's signature on the ABN?


----------



## ajs (Jan 20, 2012)

Leandra said:


> When billing Q0091 and/or G0101 to Medicare with dx V15.89 (high risk) do we still get the pt's signature on the ABN?



I would.  These are still screening codes and if Medicare does an audit and determines the "high risk" not to meet their criteria, they can come back and deny a claim.  The only way you would be able to bill the patient is if you had a signed ABN on file.


----------

